# Sun Java Studio Enterprise 8.1 nur Ant Projekte?



## hacki (1. Jun 2007)

Hi, hab mir heute das Enterprise Studio von der Sun Seite runtergeladen, weil ich das gerne mal testen wollte. Leider kann ich nicht wirklich ein neues Projekt erstellen. Habe nur die Möglichkeit gefunden, ein neues Java Projekt mit Ant zu erstellen. Aber mit Ant und den Buildfiles kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus. Weis jetzt leider nicht woran das liegt. Mag sein, dass es nur eine ganz triviale Einstellung ist die mir Fehlt. Benutze java sdk 1.6.0.10. Leider hab ich auch via google keine Lösung für mein problem gefunden. Wäre nett, wenn mir einer nen Tipp geben kann.

MFG 

hacki


----------



## bronks (2. Jun 2007)

Ich gib Dir einen Tip: Immer die Installationsanleitung lesen.



			
				Installationsanleitung hat gesagt.:
			
		

> _This release of the Java Studio Enterprise software does not support
> Java™ SE Development Kit (JDK) 6._


----------



## niteactive (5. Jun 2007)

lad dir am besten netbeans runter (www.netbeans.org)

soweit ich weiss wird sun java studio enterprise nicht fortgesetzt, sondern als komponente von netbeans weiterentwickelt.


es gibt soweit ich weiss nur die möglichkeit java projekte mit ant buildfile zu erstellen.

sollte allerdings kein problem sein, da alles automatisch passiert (du musst dich nicht mit ant/buildfiles auskennen)


am ende hast du ein fertiges jar archiv, und bekommst sogar den befehl zum ausführen geliefert im statusfenster (z.b. java -jar "C:\_workspace\Projekt\dist\Projekt.jar")

klick auf "run project" ist natürlich auch möglich


----------



## hacki (14. Jun 2007)

HI. Danke erst mal für eure Antworten. Also hab Java Studio wieder runter geschmissen. Konnte da egal mit welchen JDK nur Java Projekte mit existierendem Build file erstellen. Und da ich keins hatte, bzw keine Ahnung hab wie man ein Build file erstellt, klappte das halt nicht. Naja hab jetzt Netbeans und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ist zwar am Anfang auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig wenn man Eclipse gewohnt ist, aber find Arbeiten mit Swing und AWT macht da wesentlich mehr spaß. ;-) 

THX 

Gruß Hacki


----------

